# Lower NSV - Shelly's - strainer



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

Went up there today with saw, but what I needed was a long tow chain or a come along. Will return Tuesday with the right stuff.


----------



## vincent (Oct 16, 2003)

Upper tree is out now, thanks for the help Joe! The second tree is just downstreem of a very visible yellow "trout & jerkey" Sign. Stay left. Easy to see, and easy to go around.


----------



## FreeKickHero (Jun 3, 2008)

No sweat Vincent it was an adventure! I learned a lot, thank you again for paddling with me today.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for your work in getting that out! We better keep an eye out for the lower one, if or when the water comes up.


----------

